# DIY Game Clip for any phone/case (coat hanger)



## smithwithaj (Jan 20, 2013)

I received some feedback asking me to post instructions on how I made my game clip to hold my phone (Galaxy S III) to a PS3 controller (homemade or DIY Gameclip). I have posted a pdf of the instructions on mediafire and attached a 7zip file of it to this post.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gg4lyu663854moa


I first of all would like to say I got the idea from the thread of the GameKlip and thought it was a brilliant idea and a nice product, but I didn't want to spend $30 U.S. (incl. shipping) and wait a couple weeks to get one....and I couldn't keep my case on the phone while I used it, so I made my own. Kudos to the GameKlip if you are interested in getting one.

Here's the latest Gameklip for the Galaxy s3 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2027611


----------



## flawedlegacy (Jan 21, 2013)

I do love using my GameKlip... when not using my extended battery (which I have on most of the time).  This will solve all!  I wonder if some sort of insulation for pipe/etc could be used to further cushion the phone... hmmm....  Maybe one of the rubber coated hangers.

Either way, how did I not think of this?!  I tried sheet metal and other way more complex options, lol.

I'll post my rendition of this!  Hope to try it out tonight!
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## smithwithaj (Jan 21, 2013)

flawedlegacy said:


> I do love using my GameKlip... when not using my extended battery (which I have on most of the time).  This will solve all!  I wonder if some sort of insulation for pipe/etc could be used to further cushion the phone... hmmm....  Maybe one of the rubber coated hangers.
> 
> Either way, how did I not think of this?!  I tried sheet metal and other way more complex options, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I have thought about something like plasti-dip ... dip the whole thing after making it...probably would just have to take into account the thickness if the coating while making it.
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/performix-brand-plasti-dip-11603-6.html#.UP1_eGdmO2U

I look forward to seeing your idea of it, please post pics. I have thought of different ways to "design" it, including having only one arm holder at the top. Making the bottom "hooks" up from the button 1 & 2 "towers" to move the phone up, etc... in the mean-time it works well for me...I hope yours does for you.


----------



## flawedlegacy (Jan 21, 2013)

I got some Plasti-Dip at home I use on my car and thought of that as well.  I got a few different ideas I'm gonna try to play with.  ... Just a matter of finding time as wife and I are preparing for our firstborn.  I'll definitely post pics of whatever I come up with!


----------



## sum_guy188 (Jan 22, 2013)

possible to do a similar style but for a mini bluetooth keyboard? im having a hard time figuring out that one....


----------



## smithwithaj (Jan 23, 2013)

I am sure something is. I don't have a mini blue tooth keyboard. Which one do you have? 

Have you seen the universal gameclip?  It just sticks to a cheap case?  How about a flat piece of metal stuck to case with the phone and velcro'd to the bottom of the keyboard?  Could even bend it slightly if you don't want it flat? 

Sent from my SGH-i747 running CM10.1 nightlies using xda premium


----------



## Lumen_Melano (Jan 24, 2013)

*Excellent job*

That looks pretty darn snazzy. I know I would be employing the "Close enough" meme if I tried to do that.


----------



## xdacuc (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been thinking of something like this but I must design a little differently as I will use it on an xbox360 controller and a 7 inch tablet.


----------



## smithwithaj (Jan 28, 2013)

xdacuc said:


> I have been thinking of something like this but I must design a little differently as I will use it on an xbox360 controller and a 7 inch tablet.

Click to collapse



Please post pics for anyone else who may want that setup. I don't have an xbox controller so I couldn't try...it definitely looks a bit trickier. Good luck.


----------



## xdacuc (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks. I will make pictures for sure. Still in the planning phase for the moment but will work on it next week.


----------



## flawedlegacy (Mar 5, 2013)

Tried three times and failed.  Baby en route, so it's on the back burner.

BTW: the rubber coated hangers SUCK to bend, rubber tears easily! Don't waste one!


----------



## smithwithaj (Mar 7, 2013)

I made one with 1 hook on top to hold the phone. The bend makes it act like a spring. It's easier to get the phone out of this one

Sent from my SGH-i747 running CM10.1 nightlies using xda premium


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

3d printer


----------



## Darkshado (Apr 2, 2013)

I made mine using your instructions; I strongly encourage you to get some shrink wrap tubing. It looks *much* better than whatever old varnish the coat hanger may have left, and there won't be glue smudging as with electrical tape.

I happened to have a slightly larger tube which I used on the hook portion. To make the tips, after having deburred with a file, I simply left some extra length, bent that backwards and finished it off with an additional short tube added in a second pass.

It is preferable to make your bends first, then work the tubing on, as pliers will most likely damage the tubing cosmetically at least.

A small black zip tie secures the mini-USB cable. Not shown in the photos, I found an old camera lanyard and added over the metal frame for some additional security.

Here are the results:













Cheers,

Darkshado


----------



## smithwithaj (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks for posting pics!  I use the sixaxis app so I don't need the wires but yours looks great with them. I like the tubing too. Your are of course absolutely right about no gummy from the tape with the tubing. I bet it makes it stickier too so the phone won't slide around.  

Sent from my SGH-i747 running CM10.1 nightlies using xda premium


----------



## japher (May 17, 2013)

Darkshado said:


> I made mine using your instructions; I strongly encourage you to get some shrink wrap tubing....
> 
> Darkshado

Click to collapse



Looks awesome, I'm definitely going to attempt one myself. What diameter heat shrink did you use? (approx)


----------



## Darkshado (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! IIRC, the smaller one was 4-5 mm, the larger 10 mm. It can always be cut and removed if the size you're using isn't working, and tubing like this is cheap.


----------



## flawedlegacy (Jun 7, 2013)

LONG overdue but needless to say I've failed at 3 attempts.  Trying to get them perfect and they snap on me.  Might just try to mod one of my 1st Gen Game Klips I got laying around since I now have the 7000mAh battery to give me PLENTY of gaming!


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys its a lot easier to buy a spider podium and wrap it and shape it to fit your phone. Worked perfectly. Only downside is that its unremovable. Just added a camera lanyard 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flawedlegacy (Jun 20, 2013)

pics?


----------



## smithwithaj (Jan 20, 2013)

I received some feedback asking me to post instructions on how I made my game clip to hold my phone (Galaxy S III) to a PS3 controller (homemade or DIY Gameclip). I have posted a pdf of the instructions on mediafire and attached a 7zip file of it to this post.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gg4lyu663854moa


I first of all would like to say I got the idea from the thread of the GameKlip and thought it was a brilliant idea and a nice product, but I didn't want to spend $30 U.S. (incl. shipping) and wait a couple weeks to get one....and I couldn't keep my case on the phone while I used it, so I made my own. Kudos to the GameKlip if you are interested in getting one.

Here's the latest Gameklip for the Galaxy s3 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2027611


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

flawedlegacy said:


> pics?

Click to collapse



I will post some up when I get a chance. I took it apart recently. Its wireless using the six axis app. Gotta be rooted of course

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Scratch that, can't find the spider podium! Its like a coat hanger plus the protective coating to prevent scratching to the ps3 controller. If I do end up finding it I will post pics. Sorry about that

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smithwithaj (Jun 21, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Guys its a lot easier to buy a spider podium and wrap it and shape it to fit your phone. Worked perfectly. Only downside is that its unremovable. Just added a camera lanyard
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For me unremovable is a huge downside.
I didn't find making mine hard at all (and I didn't have any directions)
I have coat hangers from dry cleaning in my closet for Free...a friend wanted one in  about an hour I had one ready to use... Much faster and easier than spending $20 and waiting for delivery. 
I saw a pic of a spider podium used. Whatever works for you is awesome! 
Post pics  




Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## smithwithaj (Jun 21, 2013)

jmindset said:


> I will post some up when I get a chance. I took it apart recently. Its wireless using the six axis app. Gotta be rooted of course
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spider podium 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003O1V5CY/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/176-0477922-7050003

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Jun 22, 2013)

smithwithaj said:


> For me unremovable is a huge downside.
> I didn't find making mine hard at all (and I didn't have any directions)
> I have coat hangers from dry cleaning in my closet for Free...a friend wanted one in  about an hour I had one ready to use... Much faster and easier than spending $20 and waiting for delivery.
> I saw a pic of a spider podium used. Whatever works for you is awesome!
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true. Glad you found a way to make one without paying

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## equlizer (Jun 22, 2013)

Here are some pics of my spiderpodium i made last month.  I used some small zip ties to keep it together. 1 to tie the 2 top legs together then same for bottom then zip tied those 2 together.


----------



## jmindset (Jun 22, 2013)

equlizer said:


> Here are some pics of my spiderpodium i made last month.  I used some small zip ties to keep it together. 1 to tie the 2 top legs together then same for bottom then zip tied those 2 together.

Click to collapse



Lol almost exactly how I had mine. Minus the zip tie. I used an old camera lanyard to keep it tied. Works like a charm!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flawedlegacy (Jun 22, 2013)

VERY nice! any shots with the phone in it?


----------



## lsauer (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks so much. Excellent!


----------



## oroo708 (Apr 11, 2014)

Use this guide, n work very well, thanks. The spider would work pretty well also, probably will try that later also, but does it work without the zip tie?


----------



## codebreaker02 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Thanks made some upgrade*

I use a pen so i can rotate it to the angle i want and a small wire to stop the rotation to the angle i want it a little upgrade but it looks cool


----------



## nkhah123 (Dec 19, 2014)

smithwithaj said:


> I received some feedback asking me to post instructions on how I made my game clip to hold my phone (Galaxy S III) to a PS3 controller (homemade or DIY Gameclip). I have posted a pdf of the instructions on mediafire and attached a 7zip file of it to this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gg4lyu663854moa
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you soo much  now i can play confortably 
A geart thanks to you and my oncle D


----------

